
The Other Road Ahead - 6ren
http://www.paulgraham.com/road.html
======
6ren
pg has said this article's out of date
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2982524>) but most of it seems pretty
relevant to me.

I guess _predicting_ webapp use via phones makes it out of date, in a way.

